# Corona has mutated in Denmark - 12 people isolated



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

This is terrible news in Danish media this afternoon for instance on www.dr.dk

And here is the news in Enlish from Associated Press (AP):
https://apnews.com/article/virus-outbreak-health-denmark-37f57a303bbf738efca50918c35696de

In Denmark all mink farms has been closed and all minks are being killed, because the corona virus has spread from minks to human beings.

Worst case scenario is a new pandemic. When the virus mutates the research made in vaccines will be useless.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2020)

Ras said:


> This is terrible news in Danish media this afternoon for instance on www.dr.dk
> 
> And here is the news in Enlish from Associated Press (AP):
> https://apnews.com/article/virus-outbreak-health-denmark-37f57a303bbf738efca50918c35696de
> ...


It is sobering. We can justifiably point to the "wet markets" in China as a mechanisms for transmission of virus species from animals to humans. The atrocious conditions in in livestock farms in the west can have similar effect.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

poor minks. Such as mass scale genocide


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Ras said:


> This is terrible news in Danish media this afternoon for instance on www.dr.dk
> 
> And here is the news in Enlish from Associated Press (AP):
> https://apnews.com/article/virus-outbreak-health-denmark-37f57a303bbf738efca50918c35696de
> ...


In Holland there are also lots of mink farms being liquidated. It is however not without an anti-EU-policy bias. Now corona makes it possible for the Dutch government to close the mink farms and to compensate the farmers without the EU-control & limitations.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I've never tasted mink, what's it like?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

A cross between weasel and musk rat I would guess from the look of it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2020)

Jacck said:


> poor minks. Such as mass scale genocide


I have a mink stole which I inherited from my mother; it's stored away and I'm frightened to get it out!!

Seriously, though, we were and are always at the mercy of pandemics. With populations now at explosive levels it stands to reason that this is 'nature's way'. Most who get it do not die and it mainly affects the aged cohort. This new strain found in minks; I long ago heard that the/a coronavirus can mutate and actually does regularly and this is why a vaccine is going to be useless. We had a very large chicken farm (intensive agriculture) for many years and the industry had to fight off the deadly 'Newcastle Disease' when many millions of chickens (not ours) had to be slaughtered. Similar to the Tyson corporation in the USA which was then known for its integrated chicken processing, we reared our chickens for a large company in Australia.

Some of these diseases, which are very serious and can be transgenic, are Avian Encephalomyelitis, Avian Influenza, Avian Tuberculosis and good old E-coli. The minute human beings think they can control their environment and food production along comes a virus to prove otherwise. That might be on top of biblical plagues of locusts and any number of fungal infections for crops etc. Foot and Mouth Disease is, I believe, transgenic. There's a powerful and poignant scene in Martin Ritt's film "*Hud*" which shows cattle being slaughtered because of Foot and Mouth. (Not to be confused with Foot In Mouth, which some politicians have!) Remember when the people of Britain and Europe were afraid to eat meat? 'Mad Cow Disease', it was called. Pigs are also a reliable source of transgenic disease: remember "Swine Flu"?

We were promised this, after all, in the Book of Genesis!! Try not to panic; we are and always will be at the mercy of this capricious life of ours.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I read quite a while ago about minks catching COVID-19, though nothing about their passing it on to humans. Around the same time the virus was found to have infected some big cats at certain zoos.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

The circulating Covid-19 virus has already mutated worldwide into a more contagious form featuring what’s called a D614G mutation on the spike protein. However, it is not more deadly and is still vulnerable to developing vaccines. So while the mutation from this mink source is worrisome, I don’t think it has been determined that it is immune to developing vaccines.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2020)

DaveM said:


> The circulating Covid-19 virus has already mutated worldwide into a more contagious form featuring what's called a D614G mutation on the spike protein. However, it is not more deadly and is still vulnerable to developing vaccines. So while the mutation from this mink source is worrisome, I don't think it has been determined that it is immune to developing vaccines.


I'm personally not 'worried' about it. But isn't a common cold a coronavirus and why has there never been a 'cure'?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Christabel said:


> I'm personally not 'worried' about it. But isn't a common cold a coronavirus and why has there never been a 'cure'?


A coronavirus accounts for only 15-25% of common colds. Most are caused by the rhinovirus.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

DaveM said:


> The circulating Covid-19 virus has already mutated worldwide into a more contagious form featuring what's called a D614G mutation on the spike protein. However, it is not more deadly and is still vulnerable to developing vaccines. So while the mutation from this mink source is worrisome, I don't think it has been determined that it is immune to developing vaccines.


There seems to be some uncertainty about spreading easily to humans as well as the effect of the mutation on any potential vaccine, discussed rather confusedly in this BBC article.

"The mutated virus, which appears to have spread from animals to humans in Denmark, has been detected retrospectively at a mink farm in the Netherlands, according to a leading Dutch expert. The mink were culled and the mutation did not infect humans there, he said.

"Six countries have reported coronavirus outbreaks at mink farms. They include the Netherlands, Denmark, Spain, Sweden, Italy and the US."


----------

